# Carry On Luggage



## Rail Freak (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a 33" duffle bag on wheels that I've taken on Amtrak with no problems, will VIA allow it as a carry on or would I have to check it?

Thanx


----------



## guest (Oct 29, 2011)

In order to ensure maximum comfort for all passengers, we may ask you to limit your number of carry-on items. The dimensions of these items must not exceed 66 x 46 x 23 cm (26 x 18 x 9 in.) and their weight must not exceed 23 kg (50 lb.).

If your carry-on baggage is oversized or too heavy, you can divide the contents into cardboard boxes that are on sale in most stations.

Also, don't forget to label each piece of baggage with your full name, complete home address and telephone number.

Check the carry-on baggage restrictions for your train through our online booking engine, or simply view our baggage policy


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 29, 2011)

guest said:


> In order to ensure maximum comfort for all passengers, we may ask you to limit your number of carry-on items. The dimensions of these items must not exceed 66 x 46 x 23 cm (26 x 18 x 9 in.) and their weight must not exceed 23 kg (50 lb.).
> 
> If your carry-on baggage is oversized or too heavy, you can divide the contents into cardboard boxes that are on sale in most stations.
> 
> ...



Thanx, I thought maybe they may be a little lax in the enforcement of the dimensions, like Amtrak. I'm traveling in a Cabin for two, by myself, & would prefer to take only one bag, if possible, as this is a 14 day trip.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 29, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> guest said:
> 
> 
> > In order to ensure maximum comfort for all passengers, we may ask you to limit your number of carry-on items. The dimensions of these items must not exceed 66 x 46 x 23 cm (26 x 18 x 9 in.) and their weight must not exceed 23 kg (50 lb.).
> ...


For my trip in December, I, also will be a sole person in a Cabin for 2. I plan to bring my roller suitcase (which is less than 26 inches long and 18 inches wide, but fully packed, it might be slightly more than 9 inches deep) and a large tote bag (which is smaller than the maximum size). I also have a small back pack and purse.

Rail Freak - please let me know if your luggage is measured before you board the train.


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 29, 2011)

pennyk said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > guest said:
> ...


I seriously doubt you'll have a problem! If I should forget, PM me before you leave! I always carry a laundry bag, from my local dry cleaners, for dirty clothes. If push comes to shove, I'll check my Duffle, less 4 days worth of shirts & neccessities (1st attempt spelling that word) :lol: that I'll put in the laundry bag!

Wait a minute: since when did women pack lighter than men???


----------

